# Another one



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2015)

Well maybe by next year I'll get the hang of this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 20, 2015)

That was by far your best of the 3. 
Fair warning though. It's addictive as hell ! 
Nice job on this one.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> That was by far your best of the 3.
> Fair warning though. It's addictive as hell !
> Nice job on this one.


Thanks and yes I know. I'm ready to give all my pen kits away. Lol. Man this is fun. Just keep your forge hot and ready. Lol. Learning a little bit each knife

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks very usable. Very good @Tclem .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Sep 21, 2015)

It surely does. Don't mind the I-am-not-good-at-this opinion. It will se more use than most models here ;) I like the BEB handle!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2015)

That sure is a dangerous looking hairstick....


Nice job Tony!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

